

Verizon iPhones Fell Back an Hour Instead of Springing Ahead - alex1
http://mashable.com/2011/03/13/verizon-iphone-tim/

======
alex1
Verizon iPhone here says 11:52pm (it's really 12:53am). Hopefully this fixes
itself at the real 2:00am.

------
michaelpinto
That's not a bug — that's a feature! (if you're a time lord)

